# Newbie has sick chick



## lynrn59 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello all, just received my first chicks yesterday. one has been scratching at both sides of head then raises up falls onto back and starts flopping around. Gave it some water with electrolytes using a syringe. Eating and pooping, have it isolated. What more can I do?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds like seizures. I'm thinking cull.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

You're doing what you can. Keep her warm, fed, hydrated, and hope for the best. Good Luck!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It sounds lime your chick is having seizures. There is not much you can do for it besides what you are doing currently


----------



## lynrn59 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for input. I'm going to nurse it for a few days. It has a few good hours, then an episode. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Seizure rarely get better. I would cull it to put it out of its misery


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lynrn59 said:


> Thanks for input. I'm going to nurse it for a few days. It has a few good hours, then an episode. Maybe it will get better.


 i try to give all of them a chance , if it gets better then maybe it makes it.

good luck
piglett


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck! Keeping fingers crossed for you and keep us posted.


----------



## lynrn59 (Apr 2, 2013)

Little chicks episodes got closer together so I decided to let my husband cull her. I'm a wimp when it comes to that. Get attached to animals way to quick. But on the bright side, the other 19 chicks are doing great.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I know it's hard, but really I think it was the most humane choice. That's not a fun way to live. Poor quality of life. Your choice was a gift. No more suffering. Sorry that it still hurts your heart. I share your sadness, my friend.


----------



## lynrn59 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. I feel better about it today. Was spending so much time with the sick one that I missed watching the others grow. Was amazed this morning at just how much they've grown in such a few short days.


----------

